

On the Legitimacy of "Full-Stack" - ckinsey
http://blog.heapsortjobs.com/on-the-legitimacy-of-fullstack

======
slowblood
I agree with the term "Full-Stack" Being on a small team, I got to do a bit of
everything. (Cuz it need to get done)

